# 450 Foreman lift



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

hey i have looked for a lift bigger than 2 icnhs and cant find one does anybody no where to find on? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unless you go custom nope. There isn't anything.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

okay thanks


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

You have to go extended a-arms, swing arm and axles to go beyond 2". - Even the 2" over stresses the rear u-joint and when it breaks it will take out the yoke and output shaft; changing the output requires splitting the cases.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^yup the rear u-joints are week even with the 2" so be careful over that


----------

